# Stradic ci4 drag issues



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Bought a BRAND NEW ci4 3000 last Friday, and on its first trip out Saturday, I couldn't get the drag to tighten. I cranked it all the way down, and it would still let line out rather easily! Guess I'll just take it back to academy?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Interesting.. Those reels have a 3 drag system. IOW, three drag washers/Key washer system. Generally you are right. You should be able to crank down and eventually the drag will tighten. If you are so inclined, take that retainer clip out at the top of the spool, get a small flat head screwdriver and take the key washers/ drag washers out and lay them out. They might have just a little too much grease from the factory. Wipe em off a bit and install. See if that helps. If not then see how many spacers are under the spool.might need to add one or two? Those are generally there to adjust the line feed back on the reel so that it is even, but ya never know. If that dont work..take it back...Dip


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are you running braided line on this reel? Did you remove the sticker around the spool arbor that says "Remove before use"?


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Bantam1 said:


> Are you running braided line on this reel? Did you remove the sticker around the spool arbor that says "Remove before use"?


LOL, yes I removed the sticker... yes, I am using 40lb 832 on this reel. Buddy of mine has a 2500 and 4000, and we compared yesterday, both of his reels would tighten without a problem. I bought this reel to throw corks exclusively, Saturday morning during the GRS tournament I was having to hold the spool during hookset so the drag wouldn't slip out... lost a nice red early due to this!


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Dipsay said:


> Interesting.. Those reels have a 3 drag system. IOW, three drag washers/Key washer system. Generally you are right. You should be able to crank down and eventually the drag will tighten. If you are so inclined, take that retainer clip out at the top of the spool, get a small flat head screwdriver and take the key washers/ drag washers out and lay them out. They might have just a little too much grease from the factory. Wipe em off a bit and install. See if that helps. If not then see how many spacers are under the spool.might need to add one or two? Those are generally there to adjust the line feed back on the reel so that it is even, but ya never know. If that dont work..take it back...Dip


Dipsay, I am a rookie spinning reel user... thing would probly blow up if i remove the first screw lol! Thanks for the info... I still have the receipt, so might just return


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did you use any tape or backing on the spool arbor before you loaded it with braided line?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Bantam1 said:


> Did you use any tape or backing on the spool arbor before you loaded it with braided line?


Good point!! I had a friend that had the same problem but on a baitcaster, come to find out the line was slipping on the spool and the drag worked just fine.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Bantam1 said:


> Did you use any tape or backing on the spool arbor before you loaded it with braided line?


No, I sure didn't... I was told it wasn't needed by a buddy of mine. I always put a mono backing on my baitcasters... I don't think that was the problem, because I could hear the drag clicking as I pulled line off.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

If your string spinning (slipping) on the reel was the problem you would be able to pull string and not see the spool moving. Is this the case?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That will cause a false drag problem like you have described. Use some backing and I bet your reel will work like it is supposed to.


----------

